# Roll call who is going on the first gun hunt on cohutta this yr



## 404 (Sep 29, 2015)

Am in


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## andlan17 (Sep 30, 2015)

ill be there. hoping for some better weather this year.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 30, 2015)

Was thinking about coming up it will be the first time I've been on the WMA in about 10 years


----------



## 404 (Sep 30, 2015)

Maybe it will cool off just a little an not much rain


----------



## Minister of Meat (Oct 1, 2015)

I'll be there Thr-Sat.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 1, 2015)

Looking at the longterm forcast, it looks like clear skys, and 70's. It would be nice to be about 20degree cooler, but i can live with it.


----------



## 404 (Oct 1, 2015)

Joaquin may change my hunting plains for next week just got put on stand by. Sweet


----------



## bscrandall (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm gonna try to make it.


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Oct 5, 2015)

Im in.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll be there but coming solo my hunting buddy's gotta work all weekend


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 6, 2015)

Yep be camped down sumac creek dads been there since 
Monday he always gets are camping spot, we've been hunting there for 20 years. Good luck to all be safe


----------



## 404 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll be at the cabin on west cowpen rd good luck everybody


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

Laying in my tent ready for tomorrow 
Good look to all.


----------



## 404 (Oct 7, 2015)

PARA1977 said:


> Laying in my tent ready for tomorrow
> Good look to all.



Dang you must have great service to get out up there


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

Verizon I always have got good service where we hunt here 
Even with At&t


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2015)

Good luck fellas. Para, how are the White Oaks looking out Pleasant Gap (Sumac Rd)? Sparce on the North end from what I've seen.


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

Lots of red oaks I have seen no whites I walked my stand in today
Bears are tearing up logs and digging Yellowjackets out north prong of sumac is where I put my stand at. Come up and hang out I am at the camp on the left toward the end past 249 trail.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2015)

PARA1977 said:


> Lots of red oaks I have seen no whites I walked my stand in today
> Bears are tearing up logs and digging Yellowjackets out north prong of sumac is where I put my stand at. Come up and hang out I am at the camp on the left toward the end past 249 trail.



Good luck to yall, and I know right where yall are camped. Im huntin a few pockets of White's on the south end where I've been seeing consistent bear, hog, and deer sign. I saw 3 deer this evening doing a little last minute scouting. You'll be a good hour from me, but if I get a chance, I'll stop by.


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 7, 2015)

You close to Holly creek, if you are it's full of trout caught a bunch 
In there a few weeks ago, glad you found some sighn I've seen a lot of deer sighn so far I hope I see some deer for a change hasn't killed a buck in here worth bragging about since 2009 if I don't do any good here I'm headed to Windy Gap


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2015)

10-4. Deer numbers seem to be up this year.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Oct 8, 2015)

I'll be there as well.  Looks like rain is now in the forecast again this year.  See what happens!


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone saw or shot anything today?


----------



## Jcurtis4 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'll b there tomorrow


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 8, 2015)

I hope all you guys are safe and have a great time! Look forward to seeing some wonderful pics from the Cohuttas in the next few days!


----------



## southernforce7 (Oct 9, 2015)

4 bears checked out last night when I left, including my bear. Also, two deer, one of which was an 11 pt with a 17 inch spread. Find some white oaks and sit tight guys, it worked like clock work for me, of course, after walking for an hour and a half looking for some white oaks


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 9, 2015)

southernforce7 said:


> 4 bears checked out last night when I left, including my bear. Also, two deer, one of which was an 11 pt with a 17 inch spread. Find some white oaks and sit tight guys, it worked like clock work for me, of course, after walking for an hour and a half looking for some white oaks



Congrats man got any pictures og your bear


----------



## southernforce7 (Oct 9, 2015)

Trying to load some, but my phone is crazy. I'll get some on here


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 10, 2015)

This morning at the holly creek check station there was 2 bucks and 6 bears


----------



## PARA1977 (Oct 10, 2015)

Seen a total of 4 bears one weighed about 80 lbs the the other was 
A massive sow with 2 Cubs I'll post a vid today of the little one 
I let him get about 15 yds before he saw me. They are moving down low looking for food, I have seen no white oaks with acorns
And very little deer sighn although I did see 3 does the first morning


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Oct 10, 2015)

Well.... All I've seen is rain thus far but I am glad some people are having luck!


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 10, 2015)

I saw one deer right at day light couldn't tell what it was


----------

